# Life cycle



## Pointgold

Three years ago today, we lost Gini. Today, her last champion sired a litter of 5 girls and 4 boys. Beautiful, healthy babies.


----------



## amy22

Oh ..... adorable!!!


----------



## iansgran

Does this make you a grandmother?


----------



## Pointgold

Ian'sgran said:


> Does this make you a grandmother?


A GREAT grandmother! These puppies are sired by Ch Nitelite's Who's On Deck, who is a son of my Ch Birnam Wood's Expedia.com .


----------



## Tahnee GR

Aw, beautiful mom and babies  Gini would be proud!


----------



## Caesar's Buddy

The most beautiful site I have ever seen. There is nothing on earth more beautiful than a Golden Retriever Puppy. Enjoy.......


----------



## Jamm

Awww so cute! I love a litter of 9 and espec 5 girls 4 boys! haha thats what Joey was  Very cute pups


----------



## marshab1

Beautiful! We don't always like the way the life cycle goes...but on days like today when you see the miracle of it starting...how can you not be amazed by it.


----------



## GoldenSail

Awww. First litter for Crew?


----------



## esSJay

marshab1 said:


> Beautiful! We don't always like the way the life cycle goes...but on days like today when you see the miracle of it starting...how can you not be amazed by it.


You said it so perfectly. 

I'm sorry that Gini is no longer with you but what a beautiful sight to see so many healthy puppies that will soon be shining a little of Gini's sunshine into the lives of 9 families!


----------



## sameli102

Amazing that they were born right on the day, bittersweet. Who is the momma?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Cycle of life.... so true. And so God given. Hugs Laura.


----------



## younggtx

Life is full of cycle and a day like this make you appreciate much more.
Wow! Very beautiful litters and thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## cubbysan

Nine gifts from heaven!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

what a beautiful sight!


----------

